# Questions about Option 40 and recruiter



## KevinJ. (Oct 19, 2016)

This is going to be a long post, but bear with me. Little background on the situation. Done with baseball and decided to enlist in the Army after getting my AA. I live in Florida, right down the road from 7th SFG and AFSOC and also ranger training site 6 (Florida phase in ranger school), so there is a large number of Special Operation guys here and in the surrounding area. I've meet and befriended some and also had a "mentor" that is an active Msgt in SF and that offered to go to the recruiter with me. We walked into the recruiters office and I basically said I want an Option 40. You could tell this guy had heard a million swinging dicks say the same thing, so he starts going on about how difficult they are to find and qualify for and what not. Anyways he sits me down to take the pre ASVAB or whatever it is you take right there at the recruiters office and I score a 91 on it and both of their jaws hit the floor. The recruiter all of a sudden starts getting excited and starts making all kind of calls and gets me to do all the paperwork and says he will have it for me as soon as I get him my HS diploma and college transcripts. Long story short he is telling me to hurry so he can secure the contract because they are "limited", but I know as soon as I do that I have to go to MEPS in 7 days and I am not prepared to swear in just yet. Like this dude told me he wanted me in the army next week.Do I have some leverage with that test score to wait a week or so before I I give him those documents? Because I am really feeling rushed. Sorry about the long post


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 19, 2016)

Google option 40 on this site and you'll see a bunch of other posts on the topic.  One of the things you'll learn is recruiters get a certain quota of different types of contracts each fiscal year (which starts on 1 OCT for the government).  You may not have to get to MEPS right away but it's likely if you want option 40 in your contract you'll need to secure it before too much time passes.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 19, 2016)

Leverage? No. A recruiter can't create contracts. He wants to get you in quick because he knows that you want an option 40 and that those contracts don't last long at all. 

You won't ship out right away. In most cases it takes a few months. So you can go to MEPS and swear in to secure that contract, just remember that you aren't officially in the Army till you go to MEPS the second time to ship out. It's a huge dick move to quit while in the DEP but it's an option.

Don't think that because you got a high score on the ASVAB that youre hot shit. You're not. I know some really smart guys who are great at their jobs that did horrible on that test.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2016)

Agree with everything @RUBSUMLOTION said. Your ASVAB means nothing honestly other than what your qualified for. I think just about every 18X got a higher score than you, so calm yourself. Option 40 slots can be hard to come by, do you only want to be an 11B? If you are willing to do something else it may smooth out the process.


----------



## KevinJ. (Oct 19, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Leverage? No. A recruiter can't create contracts. He wants to get you in quick because he knows that you want an option 40 and that those contracts don't last long at all.
> 
> You won't ship out right away. In most cases it takes a few months. So you can go to MEPS and swear in to secure that contract, just remember that you aren't officially in the Army till you go to MEPS the second time to ship out. It's a huge dick move to quit while in the DEP but it's an option.
> 
> Don't think that because you got a high score on the ASVAB that youre hot shit. You're not. I know some really smart guys who are great at their jobs that did horrible on that test.





RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Leverage? No. A recruiter can't create contracts. He wants to get you in quick because he knows that you want an option 40 and that those contracts don't last long at all.
> 
> You won't ship out right away. In most cases it takes a few months. So you can go to MEPS and swear in to secure that contract, just remember that you aren't officially in the Army till you go to MEPS the second time to ship out. It's a huge dick move to quit while in the DEP but it's an option.
> 
> Don't think that because you got a high score on the ASVAB that youre hot shit. You're not. I know some really smart guys who are great at their jobs that did horrible on that test.


Honestly wasn't trying to imply that I was anything special. Just was a little surprised because it was a very simple test. Regardless it wasn't even the real test so it doesn't mean a damn thing. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## KevinJ. (Oct 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Agree with everything @RUBSUMLOTION said. Your ASVAB means nothing honestly other than what your qualified for. I think just about every 18X got a higher score than you, so calm yourself. Option 40 slots can be hard to come by, do you only want to be an 11B? If you are willing to do something else it may smooth out the process.


Ya pretty much a only interested in 11B. The SF Msgt did say that with that score, and if I went 18x (which he did stress to me was an option), that they would probably slap me with 18D (assuming I even made it). I was having flash backs to the difficulty of Anatomy and Biology classes in college and wondering how the hell I could learn shit that was way harder than that. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 19, 2016)

You also have not even taken the ASVAB yet, you took the prelim sensing test that helps the recruiter know if you need training on how to fog a spoon, or have a glimmer of hope in making mission for him.


----------

